# test 400 and zero sex drive??



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Hey fellas, Just after some advice.

Started a course or test 400 two weeks ago and my sex drive is practictly zero. Just read a thread on here sayin this could be a result of simply to higher dose. Is there somet i can take to combat this or do i need to just lower the dose????

Cheers guys


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hold on .. what you mean your sex drive is zero ? you can't get it up ? not interested ?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

what brand of test 400 isit may i ask


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

test 400 and sex drive zero!!! :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

opposite for me bud...what make is it mate?


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Test400 puts my sex drive through the roof mate. Are you taking anything else with it?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I find the higher dose makes for higher drive... what is your dose mate?


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

happened to me my first cycle with test . had zero sex drive but gained 11kg


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> happened to me my first cycle with test . had zero sex drive but gained 11kg


that's VERY strange lol


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

Estrogen level is too high,get an AI


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

As above - you need an AI


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

is it possible to have just the 1 side effect if its estrogen related? i also suffer from low sex drive but no other symtoms such as acne.gyno or water retention


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

JCMUSCLE said:


> what brand of test 400 isit may i ask


It's lixus test 400


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

rick84 said:


> Hey fellas, Just after some advice.
> 
> Started a course or test 400 two weeks ago and my sex drive is practictly zero. Just read a thread on here sayin this could be a result of simply to higher dose. Is there somet i can take to combat this or do i need to just lower the dose????
> 
> Cheers guys


have you done a similar dose before?


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> is it possible to have just the 1 side effect if its estrogen related? i also suffer from low sex drive but no other symtoms such as acne.gyno or water retention


Not everyone with elevated estro gets the obvious sides.....without an AI everyones estro will raise,its just whether you're susceptible to its side effects.I believe somatotypes plays a huge roll in this.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> hold on .. what you mean your sex drive is zero ? you can't get it up ? not interested ?


Bit of both. I'm always like a dog on heat so this has me a slightly worried = )


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Cra16 said:


> have you done a similar dose before?


Yeah, I've done previous test courses upto 1000mg and noy had any dramas like this.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

DogBoy said:


> Estrogen level is too high,get an AI


ya i didnt use an a.i for my cycle , so it was prob that. im using 1 now and all is good


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> is it possible to have just the 1 side effect if its estrogen related? i also suffer from low sex drive but no other symtoms such as acne.gyno or water retention


Yes


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

I find that high dose test lowers my sex drive - also length of cycle. ..

However the major factor in my loss of libido is mrs dugger


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

dugger said:


> I find that high dose test lowers my sex drive - also length of cycle. ..
> 
> However the major factor in my loss of libido is mrs dugger


AI?


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

rick84 said:


> It's lixus test 400


I'm on this atm and my drive is seriously thru the roof. No joke but my mind is 24/7 on sex and fantasizing.

I feel sorry for you lol, then my wife was due 2 days ago and I haven't had sex in 4 weeks


----------



## Ian Bell (Nov 30, 2017)

Man, I've never been hornier. I was thinking of taking some jail standard bromine or something to keep my marriage together. The wife is raw... Gordon Ramsey RAW...


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Ian Bell said:


> Man, I've never been hornier. I was thinking of taking some jail standard bromine or something to keep my marriage together. The wife is raw... Gordon Ramsey RAW...


 Pass her my way I'll fix her up


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

This thread is 7.5 years old. Nice bump though


----------

